

EA made fun of Zynga on YouTube. Today Zynga posted a FB ad attacking EA. - LUTOPiA
http://www.lutopia.co/clash-of-the-titans-ea-vs-zynga

======
michaelpinto
You know I hate to say this -- but I just can't get excited about either
company. Although I guess that's indirect inspiration to make something
better...

